# PRO- Gutless butcher technique



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Lost my link to this, please help a guy out? Thanks.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.huntingnut.com/index.php?nam ... cle&sid=27

There you go. 8)


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks, resaved to new computer.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's another link someone else posted to gutless elk butchering instructions and there is a really funny story with elk wrasslin' tips.
http://home.att.net/%7Esajackson/guttless1.html


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

It ain't rocket science, yet only recently has it become the big "thing". Why's that?

I've yet to find a single carcass dressed this way (and I've found quite a few), that didn't waste a bunch of meat. While I'm sure there are hunters who take the time to do it properly, the evidence I've seen on the mountain suggests that the majority who use this "method" are irresponsible. (Not pointing fingers here, so don't get tweaked on me.) 

In addition, there are times (Wasatch extended) when I don't think it's a good idea to leave a carcass behind for the non-hunting public to enjoy. No need to add new members to the anti-hunting ranks, eh?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree Finn...seems to me it's just like head hunting. Take the best and leave the rest.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> In addition, there are times (Wasatch extended) when I don't think it's a good idea to leave a carcass behind for the non-hunting public to enjoy. No need to add new members to the anti-hunting ranks, eh?


You are right, all animals KILLED on the Wasatch extended should be required to take the entire animal out, guts included, as to remove any evidence of the event. :roll: I mean, we don't need to add new members to the anti-hunting ranks, eh? :?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I have personaly used this method on over 20 animal's, Here are some trick's I've learn along the way.

1)
Lay the animal flat, remove the up side leg's, Then draw your caping line's and peel the cape off the front shoulder,leg and neck. After removing the front quarter, the neck meat is commonly missed, it can be removed at this time.

2)
Now, after removing the rear quarter and back strap you can now get the inside tender loin by taking off the two shortest rib's , I carry a set of rose clipper's to do this. Also at that time, on the rib cage facing up you can carve the meat from between the rib bone's, Anther area commonly missed.

3)
now roll over the animal and repeat the process, When this is complete, I will remove the head and finish caping off the skull. I also like to remove the Ivory's and teeth required for the DWR before sawing off the antler's. This make's much easyer packing even when using horses.

Remember to alway's follow bone lines as close as posible. When done correctly, you will retrieve 95% of the meat minus the heart and liver. Hope this help's and good luck.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Excellent description of the PROPER way to take care of an animal. I really doubt if a "non-hunter" stumbled upon a carcass, if he/she would be able to determine if the bulk of the meat was removed, they likely would just be appalled at the mere site of a rotting headless carcass. :idea: I ALWAYS remove as much meat as possible, and as quickly as possible. There is no NEED to gut an animal to remove the meat, if one chooses to 'waste' time gutting the animal I am fine with that, but to assert that those, or the majority of those, who use the gutless method 'waste' meat is unfounded and unPROVEN!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Another idea you might want to consider! If it's convenient, I carry a painter's dropcloth with me, the kind that has plastic on one side and absorbent material on the other. That way, I can put the animal and/or removed meat on the absorbent side while keeping it out of the dirt.(or keeping the blood out of the vehicle). It also makes a good butt warmer while I'm waiting for the big one to show up. An emergency blanket? I don't know about that. An emergency shelter? Possible! A big white emergency signal? I hope I don't need it! An antelope lure? A picnic blanket? A winter ground blind? Hey, think of the possibilities!!!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Excellent description of the PROPER way to take care of an animal. I really doubt if a "non-hunter" stumbled upon a carcass, if he/she would be able to determine if the bulk of the meat was removed, they likely would just be appalled at the mere site of a rotting headless carcass. :idea: I ALWAYS remove as much meat as possible, and as quickly as possible. There is no NEED to gut an animal to remove the meat, if one chooses to 'waste' time gutting the animal I am fine with that, but to assert that those, or the majority of those, who use the gutless method 'waste' meat is unfounded and unPROVEN!


I thought you 'guys' just cape the monster bull/buck and leave the rest for the birds and coyotes. I mean what would you do with all that meat? Eat it or better yet give it away? Who needs any of that annoying meat, get the trophy head and get out. :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent description of the PROPER way to take care of an animal. I really doubt if a "non-hunter" stumbled upon a carcass, if he/she would be able to determine if the bulk of the meat was removed, they likely would just be appalled at the mere site of a rotting headless carcass. :idea: I ALWAYS remove as much meat as possible, and as quickly as possible. There is no NEED to gut an animal to remove the meat, if one chooses to 'waste' time gutting the animal I am fine with that, but to assert that those, or the majority of those, who use the gutless method 'waste' meat is unfounded and unPROVEN!
> ...


Funny little elf. Ask bwhntr, tex, zim how good them burgers from a guided trophy gutless elk tasted. :mrgreen:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

This gutless method is the best of both worlds! We take all that nutritious, natural, tasty meat. along with the cape and antlers/horns, but those scavenger critters would rather have the guts, especially the lungs and liver and blood clots, and we just make it easier for them to get to those goodies faster. Yum, yum!

Plus, we really lighten our take home loads (lighter if we bone it). I don't always agree with you, Pro, but you got this one right! Thanks!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

elkfromabove said:


> This gutless method is the best of both worlds! We take all that nutritious, natural, tasty meat. along with the cape and antlers/horns, but those scavenger critters would rather have the guts, especially the lungs and liver and blood clots, and we just make it easier for them to get to those goodies faster. Yum, yum!
> 
> Plus, we really lighten our take home loads (lighter if we bone it). I don't always agree with you, Pro, but you got this one right! Thanks!


Hmm! After reading my own post, I have some disclaimers!

1- We actually make it harder for the scavenger critters 'cause now they don't have those goodies laying on the ground in the open. Hey, they need to work for a living, too.

2-Make sure you have help or bring some good tying rope and a small, but strong block and tackle to position those legs. I pulled some rib muscles while gutless-field-dressing an elk alone before my designated helpers came, by trying to wedge his hind leg in a tree. My helpers never showed, which brings me to:

3-Make sure you get the job done ASAP! We couldn't get to that elk until the next morning (because of the painful ride down the mountain and the visit to the ER, and the late night phone calls.) and when we got back, the bottom half of that elk had soured due to those juicy guts sitting on top of it all night! We saved the top half and the cape, but ended up leaving the front bottom leg, and later throwing away the bottom hind quarter when it turned green in the processor's cooler. Don't leave that meat out there any longer than you have to, especially with an ungutted carcass.

That was a great hunt, but I still feel sad about that part of it!

Now, it's late, and I'm old, and I ain't thinkin' right. Good nite!!!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I am looking forward to trying this method this year, if I tag out of course (Bwhntr convinced me.)

We packed out my friends deer in a very similar way last year, except we "gutted" it. Afterwards I thought, "what the hell did we do that for? Would have been just as easy if we took off the quarters, etc."

But I didn't know how to deal with the backstraps, tendorloins, etc...

This hunt was on the wasatch, but not somewhere anybody (hikers, bikers, scouts, etc) will ever find the carcass.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I've always thought this would be the best way to get an animal out of the deep country, but I worry about one statement in the big game guide book that may make illegal.
Or do you leave the proper parts attached?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> I've always thought this would be the best way to get an animal out of the deep country, but I worry about one statement in the big game guide book that may make illegal.
> Or do you leave the proper parts attached?


The best way to do this is leave the sack or part of a teat on one of the hind legs. I figure If I am carrying the head out that is good.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> ...Ask bwhntr, tex, zim how good them burgers from a guided trophy gutless elk tasted. :mrgreen:


They were the Yumm!!!!! Too bad little Northslope missed out on that one. :mrgreen:


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

when we tube them out as mentioned we place the sex orgins in a plastic bag so it will not come in contact with the exposed meat works great as long as there still attached to the hind quarters that fullfills the evedince of sex qualification as like mentioned its alot easier to get a animal out of some hell hole you wouldnt on your worst enemy to be in lol


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

The first link on this post shows all kinds of hair on the freshly separated quarter which makes me cringe. 

Take it or leave it, but this is what I have found to work better: 

Slit the hide from the base of the skull to the tail. Then skin half of the animal, pulling the skin from the spine down towards the gut. Once the skin/hair is out of the way, take your quarters, back straps, tenderloins, etc...

If you are after the cape, cape the animal as you normally would, then skin the other half. Then pull the quarters, back straps, etc...

The skin, turned inside out, serves as a nice "napkin" for the stray hairs I find while removing the quarters as it gets sticky when exposed to the air. 

Keep the hair off the meat for crying out loud! 

I always carry parachute cord with me to hang the first quarter I remove in a tree or on a stout scrub oak. If snow is close by, I lay the quarter in the snow. I then remove the next quarter and hang or lay in snow. I have found the quicker I cool the meat down, the better it tastes. 

Also, if you hunt hell holes like I do, why carry leg bones, shoulder blades out with you? I don't make bone soup so I debone the quarters and leave the bones behind. 

Side note: For some odd reason I scatter the bones because, although very unlikely, I can only imagine what a granola-loving hiker sitting on the fence regarding the humanity of hunting would think if he/she happened upon a decimated carcass. 

Finally, AFTER the meat has cooled, it goes into plastic bags in my pack for the long trek out. Meat is stored in the same plastic bags in a fridge until I have time to butcher and package. The bag keeps the meat from forming the dry "skin" I used to cut off when I used mesh or canvas game bags. It also keeps my pack clean...at least clean of blood.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

My brother got popped by the DWR about 4 years ago for not having "ALL" of the deer with him. He was way back in, and used this method. The officer gave him grief because although he had the head in his hands, he did not have the plumbing ATTACHED to the meat. Cutting it off and putting it in a bag is not good enough. Just a warning. The officer did not end up issuing a citation, but threatened him every way he could.

Just do it the old fashioned way. Get a little blood on your hands. It's FUN!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> My brother got popped by the DWR about 4 years ago for not having "ALL" of the deer with him. He was way back in, and used this method. The officer gave him grief because although he had the head in his hands, he did not have the plumbing ATTACHED to the meat. Cutting it off and putting it in a bag is not good enough. Just a warning. The officer did not end up issuing a citation, but threatened him every way he could.
> 
> *Just do it the old fashioned way*. Get a little blood on your hands. It's FUN!


Which "old fashioned way"? Would that be using a club to kill the animal and a rock to 'gut' it, then eat the venison raw? :roll:

If done 'properly' you won't have trouble with the CO's in the area, unless they are NOT following state guidelines.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> > My brother got popped by the DWR about 4 years ago for not having "ALL" of the deer with him. He was way back in, and used this method. The officer gave him grief because although he had the head in his hands, he did not have the plumbing ATTACHED to the meat. Cutting it off and putting it in a bag is not good enough. Just a warning. The officer did not end up issuing a citation, but threatened him every way he could.
> ...


regardless i am totally stocked and fired up to give this method a go.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

I rarely gut an animal anymore. Not sure I could if I had to now. Gutless is faster, cleaner, and if done right I can get as much meat as anyone who chooses to gut an animal. As far as proof of sex...simply split the scrotum in half and leave one testical attached to each hind quarter. With a cow.. I guess you could just cut her mammary glands in half and leave attached to the hind quarter.


----------



## Mntman (Nov 16, 2007)

actually, if you debone the animal on the mnt, you can leave the plumbing naturally attached to a piece of the hindquarter. There is a small piece of muscle on the inside of the hindquarter that you can seperate from the rest of the meat, we always take that meat and put it in it's own game bag with the "proof of sex" and when we get home just throw it away, it is only about a pound of meat from an elk, that way the whole hindquarter doesn't get contaminated. works well and you are completely within the law


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

> There is a small piece of muscle on the inside of the hindquarter that you can seperate from the rest of the meat, we always take that meat and put it in it's own game bag with the "proof of sex" and when we get home just throw it away, it is only about a pound of meat from an elk, that way the whole hindquarter doesn't get contaminated. works well and you are completely within the law


Actually, that is not completely within the law. You must leave the sex organs attached to the largest piece of meat. Here's the source (2008 Big Game Guidebook, page 45):



> You must obey the following rules to transport big game in Utah:
> • *the head or sex organs of the animal you've taken must remain attached to the largest portion of its carcass;*
> • if you take an elk on a spike bull unit, the antlers must remain attached to the animal's
> skull plate, and you must transport the skull plate and antlers with the carcass;
> • you must accompany the carcass of any big game animal you've harvested, and you must have a valid permit that corresponds to the tag that's attached to the carcass.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

So, that means that if you debone it in the field then the head is the largest part of the carcass and if the antlers are still attached you are ok?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bowgy said:


> So, that means that if you debone it in the field then the head is the largest part of the carcass and if the antlers are still attached you are ok?


That is exactly what a CO told me last fall on the mountain as I was carrying out a trophy bull elk that was de-boned.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That's how I have done it several times. Once after the gutless field dress the other two hunters wanted to keep hunting and it was a warm day, so I took the quarters and head to the truck and deboned it and put it in plastic bags and in the ice chest right on the tailgate of the pickup.

Of course in 30+ years of hunting I have only been checked once by the DWR.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Zim,
What's up with all the PRIDE crap? Leave that stuff to the Trib. This is a hunting forum.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I moved this back to the top of the board for you guys wanting info.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I used this method to do both cows we killed these past two weeks....worked great!!! and we were checked both times and NOT even a question about sex organs or the head....Thanks PRO


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

You big babies! Throw a rope on the animal and drag it off the mountain :lol: .

Seriously, 1 spike bull, 3 cow elk and 8 bucks and I have draged every single one whole off the mountain. Have you ever seen "Lady and the Tramp" where the beaver makes a "log puller"? Well I have made out of nylon straps a few full body harnes "deer/elk pullers".

Thanks for the info though, I fully anticipate taking an animal someday in an area that is impossible to drag off the mountain.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I always keep a fresh condom in my pack so I can throw it in my game bag for proof of sex.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

No comment. :rotfl:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

**** Tree, That gross...we don't wanna know how many sheep you violated up there -)O(- .
my son asked me why the sheep were screaming all night...I had to make something up..


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That's right! I lured the sheep dog into camp with an old deer steak, then I locked him in the tent. After that it was a free for all. Mmmmmm, Beeeer. 

BTW, I do it gutless EVERY time.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw the sheep dog....poor mutt never knew what hit him //dog// ....thats just wrong!!!! O-|-O


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wrong is derived from point of view, therefor never being absolute.

You'll never know a good time until you set out in the hills with a leather mask, duct tape, Wesson oil and a lasso......and don't forget the old deer steak.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

*\-\* *(u)* _/O _/O -BaHa!- :rotfl: :rotfl: 
I'll never recover now...that's just funny...oh jeez


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Wrong is derived from point of view, therefor never being absolute.
> 
> You'll never know a good time until you set out in the hills with a leather mask, duct tape, Wesson oil and a lasso......and don't forget the old deer steak.


Your sphell checkler is broken, and you have other serious mental issues that need immediate attention. Now folks know why I will not sleep in your tent! :shock: You just aint right!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey D-bag:

therefor |?ðe(?)r?fôr|
adverb archaic
for that object or purpose.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Hey D-bag:
> 
> therefor |?ðe(?)r?fôr|
> adverb archaic
> for that object or purpose.


Dear Bigger D-bag: From your point of view you are WRONG. FYI, sheep do not lie; *therefore*, if they could speak archaic English, then you would probably be chilling out in cell block #1.

Main Entry: there·fore 
Pronunciation: \?ther-?fo?r\ 
Function: adverb 
Date: 14th century 
*1 a: for that reason : consequently b: because of that c: on that ground
2: to that end*
therefore

Main Entry: there·for 
Pronunciation: \ther-?fo?r\ 
Function: adverb 
Date: 12th century 
: for or in return for that <ordered a change and gave his reasons therefor>

The archaic English version (12th century) is no longer the accepted norm. The word therefor was originally used by 12th Century sheep herders in Ireland. Nevertheless, it is still used by folks with severe mental disabilities who display signs of chronic cognitive dissonance, self deception, and strange behavior near sheep at elk camp; *therefore*, you do have some mighty odd personal issues. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

....won of dem bein disfunction-ally reelated two yoo.


----------

